# What I've been doing ,Lately



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 7, 2012)

Photographing .....Of Course !


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 7, 2012)

Great Shots!   Love the colors!


----------



## quinn (Oct 7, 2012)

Great shootin,I was wondering in your were gonna share them monarchs or not!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 7, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Great Shots!   Love the colors!


Thanks BriarPatch



quinn said:


> Great shootin,I was wondering in your were gonna share them monarchs or not!



Hi Quinn ,finally posted this one ,but there are several more !


----------



## Hoss (Oct 8, 2012)

Fine shots of all the flyers.   Wvdawg is gonna love them redbirds.

Hoss


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Hoss , Speaking of Absentees.....Where has Dawg and RIP been ? hope everyone is doing good !


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 8, 2012)

Hoss said:


> Wvdawg is gonna love them redbirds.
> 
> Hoss



Oh yes he is!  Super cardinals Mr. C!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 8, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Oh yes he is!  Super cardinals Mr. C!



Thanks Mr. D !


----------



## cornpile (Oct 9, 2012)

Fine detail and colors


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 9, 2012)

cornpile said:


> Fine detail and colors



thank You Cp


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 11, 2012)

Really nice work. Love the male Cardinal.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 11, 2012)

cre8foru said:


> Really nice work. Love the male Cardinal.



Thanks Rich ,I finally got out in the backyard with the blind for a few hours last Sunday .


----------



## grandpawrichard (Oct 12, 2012)

Kadiddlehopper,
Those photos are all Superb! Congrats on the absolutely great photography work!

Dick


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 12, 2012)

grandpawrichard said:


> Kadiddlehopper,
> Those photos are all Superb! Congrats on the absolutely great photography work!
> 
> Dick



Thank You  ,Sir


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 12, 2012)

Great photos


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 12, 2012)

Michael F. Gray said:


> Great photos



Thank You Too Mr. Gray !


----------



## rip18 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm glad SOMEBODY has been photographing!  Good ones!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 12, 2012)

rip18 said:


> I'm glad SOMEBODY has been photographing!  Good ones!



Tnx Rip ,Gl in bama !


----------

